# non HT Q-- noisy neighbor in a townhouse



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Okay, a question about sound proofing, not room treatments for acoustics.

I live in an old townhouse, sadly not on an end unit. Walls are supposed to be double 5/8" drywall on the common walls, separated by a 2x6 between houses. The unit next to me had a nasty flood and a lot of the drywall needed to be replaced -- I am not sure they replaced it with the correct thickness (or number of layers). But since I can't inspect or prove that . . . 

The problem: two people have lived there and been pretty quiet because all I heard was an occasional alarm clock. the new guy, however likes to listen to his TV so loud that I could tell you what is on. He does respect 11 pm as a quiet time though. So the thought of soundproofing the room has come up again.

It's a narrow room, so I want to minimize any intrusion on the long wall (less than 1"). I don't think I could insulate between the houses without a permit or a lot of hassle, so I'm looking at mostly add-on options to the existing wall.

So far, here are my ideas:
Quietrock layer atop the already double layer. I only need 3 sheets and am pretty good and mudding and taping drywall. Cost: $150 or so + crown molding.

Plain layer of drywall. Cheaper, but I'm not sure if it will help.

Giant acoustic panels on every wall. Rock wool + nice fabric. Would probably look like the nice rooms from old Victorian houses. No idea on cost

Finally, localize the absorption and make an acoustic headboard. Right now we have none and were planning on a plywood/foam/cloth one. I figured, why not try a frame/rock wool/cloth version instead. At least it would absorb the sound closest to our ears.

Any other ideas or comments? So far, the wife is on board with any of these.
Thanks.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

If the wall isn't insulated, it won't help. Panels inside the room won't help no matter what in terms of isolation.

A layer of 5/8" with Green Glue between layers will help some - provided the wall is insulated. Worst case, you can poke a hole in each stud cavity and blow in insulation then patch.

Bryan


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I figure the added mass would have to help some in terms of attenuation, although probably not a complete isolation.

As far as the panels, if they were aimed "in reverse" wouldn't any wave being re-radiated from the existing wall have to pass through them and thus be attenuated?

I guess I'm missing something fundamental here.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Bryan, 
I've been reading up on Green Glue and it seems pretty impressive. I may just add 1/2" drywall with green glue and go that route.

you can PM me the answer, but do you sell the stuff and acoustic sealant? if so, I'm interested.

Thanks,
Anthony


----------

